# NINJA FOODI



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2022)

Has anyone got/used one of these? Are they worth the money? Is there anything they can't do? Are there better/cheaper alternatives?


----------



## sploo (9 May 2022)

We've got one of the smaller (single pot) models (the wife loves her kitchen gadgets). It does do a nice job of cooking crispy chips with pretty much zero oil. We have occasionally also put pieces of chicken in it; which worked well too.


----------



## Gordon Tarling (9 May 2022)

I don't think they'll make the tea.


----------



## Droogs (9 May 2022)

Have to admit to fancying one of these sort of things for a while but not sure if they are really worth it though


----------



## TRITON (9 May 2022)

Gordon Tarling said:


> I don't think they'll make the tea.


Or sharpen chisels


----------



## flh801978 (9 May 2022)

Well we don’t have that model Phil but we do have the ninja foodi 15 in 1 and wouldn’t want to be without it after a couple of months
It’s really well made..heavy and sturdy and does everything well…..so far

Ian


----------



## imageel (9 May 2022)

They look a good product, however I went down a slightly alternate path and last year bought one of these -
Instantpot
...and I love it, its great for super quickly cooking things like chili-con-carne, pork ribs, belly of pork, dahls of all descriptions all done in one pot and around only 20mins cooking time
Pork ribs for example after about 19mins come out so tender the meat literally is about to fall off the bone.
For sure as different style of cooking than an air fryer but I wouldn't be without mine!
/Ed


----------



## SamG340 (9 May 2022)

Ninja foodi !! Good stuff

We've got their airfryer/ pressure cooker combo and also their magic bullet blender copy .

My dad is an apprentice trained chef, worked up and down the country in nice places and worked as the head chef of his own restaurant before retiring

When I was growing up he never used kitchen gadgets said they were all rubbish. However a few years ago we bought a ninja foodi for the pressure cooker after someone recommend it, we've never looked back. He uses it now more than the proper cooker, lunch and tea almost everyday . In fact it's cooking chicken breasts right now as I'm typing.

Fantastic bit of kit would recommend

But I wouldn't bother with just the plain old airfryer myself , may as well get the multicooker with the pressure cooker & airfryer combined. It's very handy, it's roughly the same price too.









Ninja Foodi 9-in-1 Multi-Cooker 6L - OP350UK - Ninja UK


Thanks to the Ninja Foodi OP350UK 9-in-1 Multi-Cooker (6L), one pot really does the lot and cooks all sorts for up to 4 people! Buy direct for free delivery!




ninjakitchen.co.uk


----------



## Sideways (9 May 2022)

I guess it's essentially a compact fan oven, yes ?
My wife would ask,
"What does it do that we can't do already ?
Where are we going to put ot when it's not in use ?
How heavy to lift in and out of the cupboard ?
How often does it need cleaning and how fiddly is that (it doesn't look easy to clean) ?
What are you going to throw out to make space for it ?"


The oven isn't a staple kitchen appliance in a lot of the world. If you were moving into an unfurnished flat in Asia, a rice pressure cooker, induction hob and an air fryer would cover an awful lot of your needs.


----------



## SamG340 (9 May 2022)

We cook all sorts in it, it would be easier to list what it doesnt do ! It's particularly good for cheap tough cuts, pressure makes them tender.

Roast chickens ( or any meat ! We often give a few mins pressure and then roast keeps it juicy especially leg of pork )
Mash potatoes (pressure cooked 6mins for perfect mash)
Soups
Stews
Stocks
Gravy
Casaroll
Shepherds pie (both the mash and the mince & then baked together)
Curries
Chillies
Root veg (carrots sweed ect)
Italian tomato sauce from fresh ingredients (would normally take all day boiling, done in 20mins)
Anything slow cooked
Surprisingly they make really good bread both proving and baking
Almost as fast as a microwave for reheating
Belly pork
Chicken wings/ legs/ drumsticks
Get it hot you can do steaks, they turn out fantastic
Pork chops



The only thing we don't like it in is chips, air fried chips are naff nothing beats a real deep fat frier.

It's pretty well made too, we use and abuse ours, the poor thing has a very tough life here but she just keeps going never had a minute's trouble


I simply can't recommend them enough.


----------



## SamG340 (9 May 2022)

Joint of belly pork, pressured and then roasted in the ninja , tender and succulent


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2022)

I am wondering about bread - does anyone else use one (or something else) for bread?


----------



## sploo (9 May 2022)

For bread, the wife just uses a heavy casserole pot made from cast iron, with the steam setting on our oven. Dough mixed using a Kenwood Chef mixer.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2022)

As do I (sometimes), although usually just a tin. I'm wondering if an alternative is less power hungry.


----------



## Thingybob (9 May 2022)

We have had the Tefal Actifry for about 6 years and would not do without it we bought it because chip fryers tend to foul the air in kitchen this one you cant smell and we have cooked battered fish and prawns ,chicken, sausage etc we bought the rotating basket for these foods . Its far healthier with less fat used


----------



## SamG340 (9 May 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I am wondering about bread - does anyone else use one (or something else) for bread?



Lots of videos on it



I'm not sure if the air frier would be perfect for bread ? I don't think it can be turned down low enough for proving.

As for power consumption, there's nothing more efficient than a pressure cooker. A little bit of power to bring it up to temperature, and then hardly anything to keep it up, most things are fully cooked in 5/10mins, a full large chicken is done in 20mins pressure ( would take 1:40+ in an oven )


----------



## Chris_Pallet (10 May 2022)

Haha how funny, I literally took delivery of one other day. Qvc were having a daily deal plus used a voucher code. 
(you can also pay in 4 months too) 
Never used one but then had one at work and used a couple of times.

So went all out and got the duel ninja, only used a couple of times and it is good. (birds eye chicken etc) 
- probably too bulky to be lifting in and out cupboard been needed, mine now sits on an ikea stand thing. 

The main reason I got it, is not having to put whole oven on for a few fish fingers or small oven bits.

A mate had a cheap one but absolutely loved it so will be upgrading to the ninja 

Easy to clean.

Have a look on the tube or TT at air fry recipes tricks and hacks

But once you get one, maybe you can kick off the 'post the last thing you just made in your airfryer' lol


----------



## ivan (10 May 2022)

We started with the Ninja mini, which just about cooks for 4. Ours is the older version with 2 lids - the second for pressure cooking. It does this well, with no loud hissing. If it's a joint, you can swap lids and brown it crisp - magic pot roast! Air frying is good - toss in a little oil first if not chips. Do your own spicy potato wedges. Also bakes well. Ideal for motorhome / caravan oven grill replacement. Also uses much less electricity than main oven or grill. Really excellent if you cook from fresh. Also, toast bread in toaster, then air fry with cheese, magic toasties! The new version has managed to keep pressure cooking but with just 1 lid

We were so impressed we also bought the larger maxi. This does not pressure cook, but adds a ridged grill. This gives chops burgers chicken etc a low fat barbecue flavour. Without grill plate is big enough to roast a joint, bake in a dish of your own, roast vegetables, and air fry larger quantities. Very versatile, includes meat temp. probe for automatic timing of rare, med, burnt, etc of all types of meat.

Both being closed in use cut down cooking smells, and air bourne oil and grease, so cuts cleaning. The devices are easy to clean too.

The one with pressure cook option is probably place to start. Download all the books and instructions and have a read. Instructions are good but cooking guidance could do with expanding a bit as not every food is listed, but you can usually fine something similar, and such guestimation has yet to give a problem.


----------



## Pineapple (10 May 2022)

flh801978 said:


> Well we don’t have that model Phil but we do have the ninja foodi 15 in 1 and wouldn’t want to be without it after a couple of months
> It’s really well made..heavy and sturdy and does everything well…..so far
> 
> Ian


I have this one too....It's Very Expensive, but ABSOLUTELY worth every penny !....
It cooks so quickly that it is reducing my electricity bill & I expect that it will do so for many years to come !








Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid 7.5L Multicooker | OL750UK - Ninja UK


Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 7.5L OL750UK. Unlock 15 functions in one pot, including Pressure Cook, Air Fry, Slow Cook, Grill and Steam.




ninjakitchen.co.uk




It is so versatile that I have stopped using most of my other kitchen equipment - except that
I also bought several of their Stainless Steel "ZEROSTICK" Pans, which were similarly expensive - but Also Highly Recommendable.
I have Never - Ever - Experienced Non-Stick This Effective & WITH A 10 YEAR GUARANTEE !





Ninja ZEROSTICK Stainless Steel Pans | Cookware - Ninja UK


Expertly crafted from polished stainless steel with an aluminium core, discover our Ninja Foodi ZEROSTICK cookware range of pots and pans. Free delivery.




ninjakitchen.co.uk




I Advise You to Take The Plunge - You wil not regret the investment......Bon Appetit !


----------



## [email protected] (10 May 2022)

Got a Foodi 9 in 1 a year or so bake. It provides a slow cooker, pressure cooker and air fryer all in the same machine. They are bloody brilliant in my opinion.


----------



## AlanY (11 May 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Has anyone got/used one of these? Are they worth the money? Is there anything they can't do? Are there better/cheaper alternatives?


I bought an air fryer a couple of years ago (I think it was a Tefal). Used it only once before it was relegated to the store cupboard from where it has since been 'disappeared' (I think my eldest daughter may have acquired it, as she did the breadmaker). I do not miss it and am grateful for the storage space for the next gadget to get discarded (which may well be a soup maker, which has not yet been used).

It is not that I think these gadgets are not fit for purpose, though. It is simply that they have no place in my head. If I want a roast, I make a roast using the oven as I have always done. By the time I remember the gadget (if I do), it is too late.


----------



## eribaMotters (11 May 2022)

About 12 years ago I was gifted a Remoska by my mother. I love cooking, and had to teach it at secondary school level along with my main subject of Technology and a bit of Construction.
We have a small caravan and can now spend 10/12 weeks away, a lot of this time abroad, where campsite hook ups can be as low as 6 amp. Although I don't like gadgets we took it away with us to try out as it's only 400 watt. I was an instant convert and use it most days when away and a couple of times a week at home. 
The only thing I have found it will not cook as well as a domestic oven is anything large that you want crispy. Many other meals it cooks better as it slightly steams and as such if you are reheating a meal it does not dry out. 
They may not be cheap, but you can pick them up on Gumtree for about £40 in excellent condition. 

Colin


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2022)

Thanks, everyone, keep them coming.


----------



## Tim Kyte (11 May 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I am wondering about bread - does anyone else use one (or something else) for bread?


Ninja do a loaf tin that fits these cookers. Use ours almost daily, proves and cooks. Uses less power than oven.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2022)

Well it appears this one is the one to go for -








Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid 7.5L Multicooker | OL750UK - Ninja UK


Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 7.5L OL750UK. Unlock 15 functions in one pot, including Pressure Cook, Air Fry, Slow Cook, Grill and Steam.




ninjakitchen.co.uk





I asked my neighbour (because he told before he had a Ninja) and he said he would upgrade his FOUR to one of these.


----------



## Droogs (12 May 2022)

Right, I'm off to mug about 43 grannies so I can get one



Where's tat balaclava

TTFN


----------



## Concizat (12 May 2022)

eribaMotters said:


> About 12 years ago I was gifted a Remoska by my mother. I love cooking, and had to teach it at secondary school level along with my main subject of Technology and a bit of Construction.
> We have a small caravan and can now spend 10/12 weeks away, a lot of this time abroad, where campsite hook ups can be as low as 6 amp. Although I don't like gadgets we took it away with us to try out as it's only 400 watt. I was an instant convert and use it most days when away and a couple of times a week at home.
> The only thing I have found it will not cook as well as a domestic oven is anything large that you want crispy. Many other meals it cooks better as it slightly steams and as such if you are reheating a meal it does not dry out.
> They may not be cheap, but you can pick them up on Gumtree for about £40 in excellent condition.
> ...


I see your an Eriba fan. I have an Esterel at my place in France and absolutely loved it, using the State subsidised campsites all over France.
Unfortunately I am no longer able to make use of it as my wife has developed Alzheimers and is unable to travel so it is stuck in a barn and the house will have to be sold. Still 20 years of happy memories


----------



## SamG340 (12 May 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Well it appears this one is the one to go for -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let us know what you think about it , I was planning on upgrading my current one to that one with the new lid


----------



## Wood&StuffLtd (13 May 2022)

AlanY said:


> I bought an air fryer a couple of years ago (I think it was a Tefal). Used it only once before it was relegated to the store cupboard from where it has since been 'disappeared' (I think my eldest daughter may have acquired it, as she did the breadmaker). I do not miss it and am grateful for the storage space for the next gadget to get discarded (which may well be a soup maker, which has not yet been used).
> 
> It is not that I think these gadgets are not fit for purpose, though. It is simply that they have no place in my head. If I want a roast, I make a roast using the oven as I have always done. By the time I remember the gadget (if I do), it is too late.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 May 2022)

SamG340 said:


> Let us know what you think about it , I was planning on upgrading my current one to that one with the new lid


I have it. I'll start with bread tomorrow.


----------



## Terrytpot (16 May 2022)

Thingybob said:


> We have had the Tefal Actifry for about 6 years and would not do without it we bought it because chip fryers tend to foul the air in kitchen this one you cant smell and we have cooked battered fish and prawns ,chicken, sausage etc we bought the rotating basket for these foods . Its far healthier with less fat used


We’re on our second Tefal actifry after swmbo wore out the first one and have supplemented it with a Cosori which she loves and cooks pretty much everything in it…from pies to any type of meat etc. The smell when I enter any sort of eating establishment now practically makes me want to vomit as all I can smell is the oil/fat used whilst the good lady rarely uses any at all. Tried a local cafe this morning for a sneaky brekkie stop after dropping my car off early for a service but couldn’t sit in there long enough to read their menu before the smell had me practically running for the door…sad but made do with Morrisons instead.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2022)

First loaf, 200gms white, 300gms Wessex Mill Tomato & Garlic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 May 2022)

One thing that did surprise me was how noisy it is. The fan/s are obviously powerful as the element is so close to the food. Just a thought - if anyone is seriously thinking to buy one should hunt about now. I paid £250 last week from Amazon, Argos and Curry's advertised them for £250 but were out of stock locally, now they are £299 everywhere I've looked inc. Amazon.
It did a nice roast chicken as well last night - so far so good.


----------



## Droogs (25 May 2022)

@paulrbarnard , howabout suggesting on of these for your daughters Bongo with a suitable LiFePo genie rather than fitting in a cooker etc. This video gives the idea for power source


----------



## paulrbarnard (25 May 2022)

Droogs said:


> @paulrbarnard , howabout suggesting on of these for your daughters Bongo with a suitable LiFePo genie rather than fitting in a cooker etc. This video gives the idea for power source



If it was mine I would go for large LiFePo bank, solar and induction. The daughter already has a gas stove/sink unit. The van was already bodged together as a camper and they are on a tight budget so reusing what they have. I’m contributing some new boards to replace the ones that were tooth crafted by beavers.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 May 2022)

The first white loaf - I increased the time (from the recipe) by a couple of minutes, next time I'll increase the temperature a bit.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 May 2022)

I shall try a pasty in it on Saturday. The thing's no bleddy good if it doesn't bake pasties.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

We've got the Ninja and a new fridge freezer (got rid of two old ones), which have cut the electricity quite dramatically. The Ninja roasts, bakes,pressure cooks and dehydrates well. And yes, it does pasties. I can't blame the Ninja for the untidy crimp - it's not burnt, it's made with brown flour.


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

An obvious conclusion is that we like as many kitchen gadgets as we do woodworking gadgets but have not worked out that is why we have so little room in our workshops, maybe if we had fitted kitchens in them then there would be space in the back of the cupboards to store it!


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

AlanY said:


> the next gadget to get discarded (which may well be a soup maker, which has not yet been used).


How many people can remember when all you needed was a saucepan to make soup, so what makes a "soup maker" an essential kitchen must have?


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> The thing's no bleddy good if it doesn't bake pasties.



Are they Cornish pasties by any chance, are you cooking or just heating them up?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

Cooking.


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

Pineapple said:


> I Advise You to Take The Plunge - You wil not regret the investment......Bon Appetit !


You do realise that whatever this cost will mean buying less tools for the workshop!

So they can do almost anything except make tea and sharpen tools, Jack of all and master of none springs to mind. I have looked at these before but always questioned how useful are they to people who don't eat flesh. We have a slow cooker but found that it overcooks food, it comes out like food for a baby or someone without any teeth but these Ningies seem to be more controllable.

So there are a range of these machines, a classic 9 in 1, new smartlid 11 in 1, new smartlid 14 in 1, new smartlid 15 in 1, so they all come up as a pressure cooker / airfryer and cooks and crisp with prices ranging from £180 to £250 so which models get your votes?


----------



## AlanY (15 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> We've got the Ninja and a new fridge freezer (got rid of two old ones), which have cut the electricity quite dramatically. The Ninja roasts, bakes,pressure cooks and dehydrates well. And yes, it does pasties. I can't blame the Ninja for the untidy crimp - it's not burnt, it's made with brown flour.
> 
> Enough, already! You have persuaded me, Phil. Just ordered the smartlid 15 in 1. What is the worst that can happen - it can gather a bit of dust until one of the kids decides it would be better in their kitchen? Actually, I am quite looking forward to giving it a go and try to get out of the habit of always using the oven.


----------



## Thingybob (15 Aug 2022)

When i used to fit kitchens i would ask the client which cupboard the would like to earmatk as the Ronco/Kaytel storage and forget cupboard how we have progressed to using the garage there is so much "must have for a month before the fashion wears off " Ifb when we bought houses the garage came as a extra rental space to be paid for every month (exemption from rent if used as a workshop/car parking space ) how many would have one for cupboard space Just an observation


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

It's the forthcoming extra workshop I need, not more tools to go in the existing one. 

I got the 15 in 1. It's a one off, I didn't want spend £180 - £220 then wish I'd spent the extra. My neighbour has four Ninja devices and is taking out his cooker - he said he would happily upgrade his mid range one for the one I have. The difference between the top of the range one sold in the U.S. and the one sold here is (apparently) the that ours has a prove function for bread and the U.S. one doesn't it has a sous vide function instead. I bake bread two, three sometimes four times a week, so that was more important to me (I have a sous vide anyway). You can part pressure cook the roast, which is good for things like lamb shanks. One thing that does surprise me is the speed - it cooks large sausages in about twelve minutes after it's heated up.
They are pretty much infinitely variable, and very accurately controlled - I put one of the little plug in meters on mine to cost different operations - the wattage alters every second or two.


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I got the 15 in 1. It's a one off, I didn't want spend £180 - £220 then wish I'd spent the extra.


That is how I tend to end up thinking but now spend more time trying to be more precise and not pay for functions I will never use. For bread our Neff oven has a steam function but I am curious as to how bread turns out in an airfryer. 


Phil Pascoe said:


> I bake bread two, three sometimes four times a week,


Is this in the Ninja ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

Yes. It has both a prove and a steam bake function. The oven maybe would be as economic if I were baking three loaves at a time, but even if I chose to I haven't the freezer spent anymore. Besides which the Ninja does it better. I think it works out at about 2/3 of a KwH per loaf.


----------



## Pineapple (15 Aug 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yes. It has both a prove and a steam bake function. The oven maybe would be as economic if I were baking three loaves at a time, but even if I chose to I haven't the freezer spent anymore. Besides which the Ninja does it better. I think it works out at about 2/3 of a KwH per loaf.


Like you, I also have the 15 - in 1 & I LOVE IT !
I've discovered that their Ninja Foodi ZEROSTICK Stainless Steel Pans | Cookware - Ninja UK Cookware are absolutely the very best Non-Stick I've Ever used !


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

These are really good pans *NEW* The 'Full Monty' Set | 'Diamond Lite' by WOLL and nothing sticks.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

I've got too many pans already, I've just given my daughter half a dozen Le Creusets.


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

Pineapple said:


> Like you, I also have the 15 - in 1 & I LOVE IT !


Well I have just ordered one because it might come in very handy when I refit our kitchen, will allow us to cook in other places without our ovens or hob so will be seeing just how good they are.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

Here comes another one. 19p at 28p per KwH, that's baking not proving, though proving takes only 15w iirc.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Aug 2022)

Alan Y - get yourself some 8" ones of these.


https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07VNNFJ6L/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Spectric (15 Aug 2022)

@Phil Pascoe will have to show us how to make a real cornish pastie, reveal the secrets.


----------



## Jester129 (16 Aug 2022)

How about him baking one for all of us? White flour for me please Phil!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Aug 2022)

This stuff is very good as well - it can be cut to any "shelves" you have. I got it because I have a dehydrator rack, but it stops anything dropping/sagging through any racks. I baked cheese and bacon puffs with bought puff pastry (no one in their right mind makes their own puff pastry) last night and it was quite different to get light crispy pastry on the underside.






WXA Pack of 5 Premium Non Stick Silicone Dehydrator Sheets for Fruit Dryer Mesh : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy WXA Pack of 5 Premium Non Stick Silicone Dehydrator Sheets for Fruit Dryer Mesh at Amazon UK.



smile.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Aug 2022)

Spectric said:


> @Phil Pascoe will have to show us how to make a real cornish pastie, reveal the secrets.


I could tell you but I'd have to kill you.


----------



## John Brown (16 Aug 2022)

When I were a lad, I used to like the pasties from Blewetts in Truro. I wonder if they still exist?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Aug 2022)

Apparently, but it could be a Trigger's broom. The pasties used to be 1/3d - 6p - the same as fish and chips.


----------



## Stevekane (16 Aug 2022)

Now the kids are no longer at home its just the two of us, some years ago I bought a table top Halogen Oven from lidls, it was a crazy cheap discounted price of maybe £9.99 and it sat langusing on our worktop for 18months doing nothing,,,the instructions were non existsnt and I think we didnt quite know what to make of it, so a decision had to be made.
Looking online it was clear lots of people were in the same predicament and after a bit of pokeing about the penny dropped, its was just an oven, plain and simple, but its small, heats up in a minute or two and its a breeze to wash the big non stick “bucket” that forms the interioer. We now use it all the time, it roasts, bakes bread,,,well simply it does everything a regular oven does. I think Hallogen is supposed to be more economical, it clearly saves massively on warming up time and its fan is silent within a few mins of turning it off, unlike our regular ovens and now were worrying what are we going to do when it eventually conks out? Maybe have to take a look at Ningas?
Btw weve used simple Prestige presure cookers for 40yrs, and wouldn't be without it.
Steve.


----------



## Lorenzl (16 Aug 2022)

There is no point in me buying another decent non stick pan. The wife always puts the chicken in and then cuts it up with a sharp knife no mater how many times I tell her not to.

A guy at work brought one and I went online to watch a few videos and one mentioned cancer. It seems air fryers can create acrylamides and I think there were 10x or more than fat fried. They approached the air fryer association or something and they agreed with the test results. The recommendation was to cook them for less time and at a lower temp - soggy chips. I can't find the video now which is a shame as it was interesting.

Anyway if we have any money left over after the move I will consider one. The wife will probably complain about another gadget in the kitchen so I will have to persuade her first. We can put it in the same cupboard as the de hydrator, sausage maker and mixer I brought that she doesn't like using!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Aug 2022)

Lorenzl said:


> There is no point in me buying another decent non stick pan. The wife always puts the chicken in and then cuts it up with a sharp knife no mater how many times I tell her not to.


Mine insists on putting good non stick stuff into the dishwasher .


----------



## Suffolk Brian (11 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Mine insists on putting good non stick stuff into the dishwasher .


I wonder if they may be related to my wife……


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Sep 2022)

My aunt is a brilliant cook, but happily uses first class knives on s/s worktops. Then moans that the knife is blunt.


----------



## MARK.B. (11 Sep 2022)

My wife has the most annoying(annoying to me anyway)habit of cutting things like vegetables directly on the wooden countertops when there is quite a large number of cutting boards of all shapes and sizes sitting unused in the cupboard.This drives me nuts and i know that she knows this, so many years ago i gave up asking (on occasion pleading) her not to, and every few years when they have been sliced and diced to death i rip em out and replace with new ,better that way than causing an argument because she does keep those knives very very sharp


----------



## mikej460 (11 Sep 2022)

Spectric said:


> How many people can remember when all you needed was a saucepan to make soup, so what makes a "soup maker" an essential kitchen must have?


speed and convenience - we have a Morphy Richards and it is superb. you roughly chop the ingredients, stick them in and make chunky or smooth soups at the press of a button in 20 mins without standing over it.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (19 Sep 2022)

I am thinking of taking the plunge and getting a multi cooker. I have never had a deep fat fried/chip pan so don’t feel compelled to go down the air fried route. Never had or used a pressure cooker either but am more interested in this.

The Ninjas are very expensive and seem like a large outlay for a gamble that may end up languishing in a cupboard after a few uses. Are they the festool of the multi cooker? I think I am looking more at the Erbauer end of the scale.

I was looking at this one, any one got one?-



https://www.argos.co.uk/product/9483037


----------



## Spectric (19 Sep 2022)

The Ninja is much better than a festool, they take a little getting used to but cook in less time and you notice the savings in electricity. We have cooked bread with great success even though we have a Neff steam oven and they are so versatile, currently working on toad in the hole which has eluded us even in the main oven but it cannot be black magic!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2022)

I used the oven yesterday - the first time since May.


----------



## Spectric (19 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I used the oven yesterday - the first time since May.


To big to fit in the Ninja ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2022)

Yes, over catering for four instead of two. I'd probably have struggled to get half of the piece or pork in the Ninja, besides which I had a large tray of roast potatoes, a leek gratin and an apple crumble in it as well.


----------



## Spectric (19 Sep 2022)

You need more Ninja's, people have multiple ovens so why not more Ninjas, plus a Ninja does not need a dedicated 16 amp supply ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2022)

My neighbour has four different ones.


----------



## Jester129 (20 Sep 2022)

Bit the bullet and bought this





this weekend from the big river place. Includes a recipe book with times/temps in. Will probably be experimenting this coming weekend. Bought it to try and save money using this in place of the electric oven. We'll see.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Sep 2022)

And my loved one just bought me this -








Ninja Foodi Blender & Soup Maker - HB150UK - Ninja UK


The Ninja Foodi HB150UK Blender and Soup Maker with Auto-iQ can turn ingredients into hot or cold creations in 20 minutes! Buy direct for free delivery!




ninjakitchen.co.uk


----------



## John Brown (20 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> And my loved one just bought me this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top of the Similar threads list...
DIY wind turbine.


----------



## Fergie 307 (21 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yes, over catering for four instead of two. I'd probably have struggled to get half of the piece or pork in the Ninja, besides which I had a large tray of roast potatoes, a leek gratin and an apple crumble in it as well.


Dinner at yours then, sounds great !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Sep 2022)

John Brown said:


> Top of the Similar threads list...
> DIY wind turbine.


They're only useless if you don't use them.


----------



## John Brown (21 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> They're only useless if you don't use them.


I wasn't implying any lack of utility, just amused by the idea of making soup with a wind turbine.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Sep 2022)

It won't be difficult to justify the cost of whichever of these devices suits your needs when electricity is 50p+ per unit.


----------



## Redkite (22 Sep 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> It won't be difficult to justify the cost of whichever of these devices suits your needs when electricity is 50p+ per unit.


True, my plug in power meter arrived the other day so I know that frozen fish and roast veg for two (cooked for 18mins in my Vortex 1700W air fryer) cost just 12p at current  rates, maybe 20p when we're paying 50p per unit.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Sep 2022)

I did cheese on toast yesterday. I did the toast in a toaster for ease, then finished it in the Foodi. Less than five minutes, and perfect. The grill in the oven would take that long to be hot enough to use. I'll try the toast in the Foodi next time. A luxury now - the cheese has gone from £8 a block to £14 in a few weeks.


----------



## NewbieRaf (23 Sep 2022)

I’m still toying with the idea of a ninja foodie or similar, we don’t have much worktop space but aside from that a quick google seems to show an oven costs somewhere between 14 to 18p per hour. Thoughts?


----------



## niall Y (23 Sep 2022)

Looks like Aldi have a version - Ambiano Multi Cooker - £ 89.99, Online order only.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Sep 2022)

NewbieRaf said:


> I’m still toying with the idea of a ninja foodie or similar, we don’t have much worktop space but aside from that a quick google seems to show an oven costs somewhere between 14 to 18p per hour. Thoughts?


About half a kWh? That's about a quarter of the amount my kettle uses.


----------



## NewbieRaf (23 Sep 2022)

Yeah 0.7 something, that a good thing?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Sep 2022)

An average oven is 2000w+, so you must have a very small one.


----------



## NewbieRaf (24 Sep 2022)

Correction looking at the label inside it’s 2kw so yeah your right


----------



## Oldman (5 Nov 2022)

Anybody with a Ninja 15 in 1 model OL750UK can please tell me the height from work top to top of open lid so I can see if it will fit under our wall cabinets?


----------



## flh801978 (5 Nov 2022)

37cm closed and 58cm open for 15 in 1


----------



## Pineapple (5 Nov 2022)

flh801978 said:


> 37cm closed and 58cm open for 15 in 1


Nearer to 38cm Closed & 58cm Open.
BUT - The Instructions Clearly State "Do Not Operate Directly Under Cabinets"
(The steam will damage the cabinet-contents and the cabinets themselves will, in time, fall apart !)
It is an exceptionally good multi-cooker and well worth the price...Wait for one of their special-offers to come around.


----------



## Spectric (5 Nov 2022)

With the cost of electricity reducing dependance on your oven can only be a saver so rather than dither and um and arg just buy the Ninja 15 in 1 and don't look back, I certainly don't regret buying our one after reading Mr Pascoes post and his cooking cornish pasties and we have a noticable reduction in electricity usage. Think of it as a tool for food and just like our woodworking tools we want good quality that can deliver.


----------



## Oldman (6 Nov 2022)

Thanks all for the size and advice, as I thought it wont fit under the wall units anyway so the steam warning while noted doesn't apply now. I went ahead and purchased the 15 in 1 Foodi from John Lewis as they have a 2yr warranty and for less than 24hrs they were the only place in the UK that seemed to have any stock. They had been on offer at £249 recently and in the energy crisis had all been snapped up. No doubt due to demand the price is now back to £299.
I am hoping this wont be like the waffle maker and sandwich toaster that got used for a few weeks then found forever homes in a dark cupboard. We do have an air fryer already, its not huge or heavy, has a sliding drawer and sits under the wall cupboards next to the gas hob with extractor above. This does get used, I do bacon and eggs in it as there is no splashing of fat everywhere to clear up.
I may have to make a wooden cover for the hob so this Ninja can be sat under the extract although that means no hob while using the ninja, all depends on the amount of cooking smells and steam emitted from it. I have an island with power but no extract over & one other worktop with a clear area above which may be suitable. I will have to see what my nose says! I stopped smoking around 10yrs ago and since then I have an ultra sensitive sense of smell with most things in the kitchen cooking smelling to me like school cabbage stewing. So extracting smells is not optional.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2022)

Pineapple said:


> Nearer to 38cm Closed & 58cm Open.
> BUT - The Instructions Clearly State "Do Not Operate Directly Under Cabinets"
> (The steam will damage the cabinet-contents and the cabinets themselves will, in time, fall apart !)
> It is an exceptionally good multi-cooker and well worth the price...Wait for one of their special-offers to come around.


 Apparently Argos are selling air fryers 96 an hour. I expect it'll be a while before we see any decent special offers.

I bought a spare pot (inner liner) for mine after watching the Ninja site for weeks. It eventually showed as in stock, and it comes with a replacement seal - the seals still show as out of stock - so I bought it. I looked to recommend to my friend that she got one and it was already showing as out of stock again. The are obviously struggling to keep up with demand. The spare makes cooking on a larger scale easier and you don't lose the residual heat when you swap pots.
Our oven has been used three times since May.


----------



## Thingybob (6 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Apparently Argos are selling air fryers 96 an hour. I expect it'll be a while before we see any decent special offers.
> Yr
> I bought a spare pot (inner liner) for mine after watching the Ninja site for weeks. It eventually showed as in stock, and it comes with a replacement seal - the seals still show as out of stock - so I bought it. I looked to recommend to my friend that she got one and it was already showing as out of stock again. The are obviously struggling to keep up with demand. The spare makes cooking on a larger scale easier and you don't lose the residual heat when you swap pots.
> Our oven has been used three times since May.


I blame it on you Mr Pascoe biging it up on here every one reading your reviews then rushing out to buy one (You will be telling us next you were not gifted your 15-1 you bought it with your own money )
Any way awaiting ours to come arrives at the end of the month meanwhile i bought the wife a black karate suit and slippers so she can stealthely creap round the kitchen  PS she makes great chops


----------



## pe2dave (7 Nov 2022)

Oldman said:


> I may have to make a wooden cover for the hob so this Ninja can be sat under the extract although that means no hob while using the ninja, all depends on the amount of cooking smells and steam emitted from it. I have an island with power but no extract over & one other worktop with a clear area above which may be suitable. I will have to see what my nose says! I stopped smoking around 10yrs ago and since then I have an ultra sensitive sense of smell with most things in the kitchen cooking smelling to me like school cabbage stewing. So extracting smells is not optional.


'Smells' depends on food. Smoke is down to the oil (if any) used? Go for high smoke oil > 200C smoke point. Light olive oil is well over this, often the max temp of air fryers.


----------



## D_W (8 Nov 2022)

For months now, I've seen this topic and puzzled as to what the thing is. It may be sold in the US, but it hasn't gained the cult following that the insta pot did for a while, nor what the air fryers did somewhat temporarily (we haven't had one that lasted more than a couple of months, though they do make super skin-on chicken). 

And then, I got the wholesale club (closest one here is BJs, if Sams or Costco is know there, same thing - all three are local here) catlog today, and on the front of it....

.....Ninja Foodi. I'm kind of offended as I always assumed that we got the best junk from China first. I'm writing a letter to Chairman Xi on my Tiananmen Square letterhead this instant.


----------



## D_W (8 Nov 2022)

(not able to convince the mrs. to get a sous vide device, so luck with this one may also not be good).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2022)

There is very little smell from the Foodi even when roasting meat, although garlic does smell.
When the pressure cooking vents there's a load of steam, as you would expect, but very little in normal cooking.


----------



## D_W (8 Nov 2022)

I cannot pen my letter yet - the version on the flyer looks nothing like the ones shown here. It looks like a small flat toaster oven for $149, but it says "ninja foodi" nonetheless.


----------



## D_W (8 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> There is very little smell from the Foodi even when roasting meat, although garlic does smell.
> When the pressure cooking vents there's a load of steam, as you would expect, but very little in normal cooking.



What you're describing is what our instapot does. As soon as it builds pressure, it shuts off heat unlike the old pressure cookers, and there's no chug-uh-duh-chug sound.

Am I correct the device you're talking about here is kind of a do all with air fry and steam pressure, etc?









Ninja Foodi 8-in-1 Flip Mini Oven SP101UK - Ninja UK


More than a mini oven. The Ninja Foodi 8-in-1 Flip Mini Oven SP101UK has 8 cooking functions – Air Fry, Roast, Bake, Grill, Dehydrate, Toast, Bagel and Warm.




ninjakitchen.co.uk





This is the thing advertised here, but without the pounds, UK code, etc.

Do these devices (whether pot type or whatever else) last well? The air fryer only contraptions that are marketed here do not.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2022)

No, there are several of them, this is the 15 in 1.









Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid 7.5L Multicooker | OL750UK - Ninja UK


Ninja Foodi MAX 15-in-1 SmartLid Multi-Cooker 7.5L OL750UK. Unlock 15 functions in one pot, including Pressure Cook, Air Fry, Slow Cook, Grill and Steam.




ninjakitchen.co.uk


----------



## D_W (8 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> No, there are several of them, this is the 15 in 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our instapot is sort of the same thing (they may make one that air fries), but without the dry air functions. 

The mrs liked it at first - it's convenient for hard boiled eggs, I guess, but mrs. has gone back to the slow cooker. 

I miss the air fryer and what it can do to pedestrian chicken thighs and legs as well as no oil fries (chips in your words).


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2022)

I mostly use the dehydrator for jerky, the prove and steam bread bake and the slow cooker. It does roast beautifully.


----------



## Spectric (8 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> When the pressure cooking vents there's a load of steam, as you would expect


There is also a loud hiss, our cat really dislikes this and hides until eventually creeping up on the Ninja to see if all is safe.


----------



## Pineapple (9 Nov 2022)

D_W said:


> For months now, I've seen this topic and puzzled as to what the thing is. It may be sold in the US, but it hasn't gained the cult following that the insta pot did for a while, nor what the air fryers did somewhat temporarily (we haven't had one that lasted more than a couple of months, though they do make super skin-on chicken).
> 
> And then, I got the wholesale club (closest one here is BJs, if Sams or Costco is know there, same thing - all three are local here) catlog today, and on the front of it....
> 
> .....Ninja Foodi. I'm kind of offended as I always assumed that we got the best junk from China first. I'm writing a letter to Chairman Xi on my Tiananmen Square letterhead this instant.








Ninja Foodi Family | Pressure Cooker | Grill | Oven | Blender


Meet the Ninja® Foodi™ Family. From pressure cookers to indoor grills, to ovens, cookware and blenders, there’s a Foodi™ for every lifestyle.




www.ninjakitchen.com


----------



## Oldman (11 Nov 2022)

If anyone is looking for a 15 in 1 foodi for a Xmas gift, John Lewis have had 2 deliveries in the last 10 days that have all sold within a 24hr period @ £299 but JL do offer a 2yr warranty with their sales and they are taking unwanted gifts purchased on line back right up to mid January I believe. So you could buy one as a banker then if some retailer has a black Friday silly offer price, you could return the JL one. Though I think the extra year warranty might just be worth considering. 
Use the JL "notify me when back in stock" email to be sure of snagging one before Xmas.


----------



## kinverkid (11 Nov 2022)

You might want to look on eBay for reconditioned returned units by the Foodi people and give a one year guarantee. Our 14 in 1 arrived in two days and a saving of £80. Couldn't even find a scratch on it.


----------



## Thingybob (14 Nov 2022)

Well Phil our 15-1 arrived this afternoon not opened it yet that's 10 days early , Weather is so good been gardening all day with other half so after our dinner we will enjoy checking out the contents bargain at £185


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (15 Nov 2022)

Has any one put the pots in the dishwasher. Currently washing by hand but wondered if the none stick stays put. Would be more efficient to use dishwasher than to wash by hand but not if it wrecks the pot.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Nov 2022)

I've put mine through the washer, not every time. It seems fine. I got a spare pot which makes things easier.


----------



## Thingybob (15 Nov 2022)

Basque Cheesecake cheese and cake it will be garlic and bread next Must admit reading the recipe book gets your mouth watering


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (20 Nov 2022)

Hi all. Had a problem getting the pressure cooker up to pressure last night so thought I would let it run through a steaming cycle to see if a clean would solve the problem. It is on the steam setting, not used before”and has been on “pre” for around 40 mins and hasn’t started the cooking cycle yet. Is this normal?

Feels like it might have to go back 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2022)

Unfortunately mine has been returned. The sensor wasn't picking up that the plug was inserted. A bit of a pain at the beginning of a cycle but it would ruin bread etc. when it decided the plug wasn't in place in the middle of a cycle and cut out - I'd have fiddle with the plug half a dozen times or more when everything was too hot to touch. It's gone back to Amazon, they were brilliant to deal with ................ unlike SharkNinja whose customer service is non existent. I spoke to lady who was very helpful and said the unit would have to be replaced, which was great .......................... then three weeks of unanswered emails.


----------



## Oldman (20 Nov 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Hi all. Had a problem getting the pressure cooker up to pressure last night so thought I would let it run through a steaming cycle to see if a clean would solve the problem. It is on the steam setting, not used before”and has been on “pre” for around 40 mins and hasn’t started the cooking cycle yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Feels like it might have to go back
> View attachment 147592


Looks to me like the steam that should be building up is escaping, have you tried removing the sealing ring and cleaning/refitting? Also is the lid selector in the right position to seal down the lid? Oh I have one but its boxed for xmas so no chance I have previous experience, just guessing


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2022)

You can't select pressure cook without the lid's being locked.


----------



## Garden Shed Projects (20 Nov 2022)

Well I couldn’t get it to commence the steam cycle. I opened the lid and managed to fool the switch into thinking it was closed and I slid the lid lock back and forth a few times. Then wiped all surfaces with a bit of kitchen towel. 
I then had another go with the pressure cook cycle and it worked ok. Only had clean water in it though. 
I was cooking a Lancashire hot pot yesterday and was browning the lamb chops with the lid down and can only surmise that the fat from the chops has clogged everything up. Will need to keep an eye on it, maybe put it through a steam cycle once a month to clean it. 
Lancashire Hotpot was delicious by the way


----------



## D_W (20 Nov 2022)

Garden Shed Projects said:


> Has any one put the pots in the dishwasher. Currently washing by hand but wondered if the none stick stays put. Would be more efficient to use dishwasher than to wash by hand but not if it wrecks the pot.



What does the manual say? Most of the coatings should tolerate a dishwasher without issue. 

The only kitchen equipment I've ever had an issue with is attachments on a kitchenaid, but the manuals literally say not to put them in a dishwasher because the plating on them won't tolerate some dish detergents (acid reaction?). 

I ignored that and found that the instructions were right.  Not a huge harm, but the plating is gone and the surface of the beater attachments can oxidize like pot metal or exposed aluminum, which is kind of nasty.


----------



## mikej460 (20 Nov 2022)

Well I caved and we bought one on Friday from Argos (everywhere else was out of stock). Cooking with it has been a tad emotional as it is a new cooking experience for both of us. We cooked this morning's breakfast with it which went well but Sunday dinner was a challenge. How to cook 2 pork chops (we normally have roast chicken), roast potatoes, roast parsnips, roast carrots, steamed sprouts and green beans plus 2 pre-cooked Yorkshire puddings in a Ninja 15 in 1 Foodie.... My wife decided the answer was to air fry said ingredients and steam the sprouts and green beans on the induction hob as usual. This involved air frying the roast veg for 20 mins, taking them out, covering, then air frying the chops for 20 mins, both meat and veg cycles involved turning halfway through. The chops were removed and covered with tin foil and the roast veg and Yorkshire puddings returned to the crisper and reheated for 2 mins. It all turned out well, but we agreed the chops needed to be cooked a little longer (they look cooked but were a bit tough) or maybe steamed then air fried, the roasted veg was perfect. 







Now, a constant tension between my wife and I is the filing of the kettle; she would happily completely fill it for one or two cups, having had her father drum into her the 'dangers' of kettles boiling dry. I, on the other hand tend to put in too little water in my efforts to save energy. So, we find ourselves in a 'Jack Spratt' conundrum. My wife's friend has since lauded the usefulness of this energy saving gadget to (almost) replace the kettle, which we are now contemplating:









CASO Hot Water Dispenser HW 660


Get boiling water in seconds with our HW600 Hot Water Dispenser! Perfect for the preparation of tea, instant coffee, instant noodles and baby food. Uses 50% less energy than conventional electric kettles. Removable, easy-to-fill 2.7L water tank.




casodesign.co.uk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Nov 2022)

I doubt I woud live long enough for the savings to justify the outlay.


----------



## MikeJhn (21 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I doubt I woud live long enough for the savings to justify the outlay.


Bit like replacing our CH boiler, or double glazed windows for triple glazed and a heat store, together with many other must have things.


----------



## Thingybob (21 Nov 2022)

We 've had this type for about 6 years saves a fortune it has a 3ltr tank 20°to 100° range and 100ml to 300mls or constant volume I think it was £69


----------



## mikej460 (22 Nov 2022)

Can anyone recommend a veg oil sprayer (now now - no links to Hoselock thankyew). We have one that squirts instead of sprays, and I need an oil sprayer/mister for the air fryer.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Nov 2022)

I think you'll find they advise not using spray oil in a Ninja. Why, who knows?


----------



## Thingybob (22 Nov 2022)

Thingybob said:


> We 've had this type for about 6 years saves a fortune it has a 3ltr tank 20°to 100° range and 100ml to 300mls or constant volume I think it was £69 View attachment 147652


Quick edit its 4 Ltrs


----------



## Thingybob (27 Nov 2022)

A big thank you to Phil for binging up the Ninja made our first steam roast pork tonight it was superb as were the roast potatoes , Just popped the pork in and the roasts and left it to do its magic


----------



## mikej460 (27 Nov 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I think you'll find they advise not using spray oil in a Ninja. Why, who knows?


Yes, having subsequently read more about them a silicone brush and a small amount of oil is better


----------



## mikej460 (27 Nov 2022)

As an aside, a 2.5kg chicken normally takes 2 hours in the fan oven but in our new Ninja 15 in 1 after 22 mins on pressure cooking then 18 mins on air fryer it was slightly over cooked! It looked good but the breast was a bit dry.

still learning...


----------



## Superduner (28 Nov 2022)

I use ordinary olive oil in a spray bottle in my air fryer. Apparently the aerosol oil sprays can eventually damage the coating because of some additive they contain.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Nov 2022)

We had a problem with the Ninja - the little plug where the probe goes wasn't registering at random, sometimes cutting out in the middle of a cooking programme. Ninja said it had to be replaced then went incommunicado. Amazon were brilliant, they sent a return label and offered a rebate or a replacement, unfortunately they couldn't replace it as they have none and couldn't say when they would. We bought a 


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instant-Pot-Multicooker-Sousvides-dehydrates/dp/B088M9QK72/ref=sr_1_1?crid=36PY75ZTTWIPL&keywords=instant%2Bpot%2Bduo%2Bcrisp%2B%2B%2Bair%2Bfryer%2B11-in-1%2Bmulticooker%2C%2B8l&qid=1669204600&sprefix=Instant%2BPot%2BDuo%2BCrisp%2B%2B%2BAir%2BFryer%2B11-in-1%2BMulticooker%2Caps%2C65&sr=8-1&th=1


instead. It hasn't a "prove" function (the temp. can't be set low enough), which is annoying, but it does have a sous vide function and a delayed start timer. Also, the pot is s/s so indestructible. It has, however, two lids.
Baking bread later on.


----------



## Oldman (28 Nov 2022)

The 2 things to be aware of with these fryers and oil is it seems as Superduner already stated the propellant's used may have additives that break down the non stick.
The refillable sprayers should be used instead, but depending on what temp your cooking at you may go above the smoke point for that oil and I assume that gives more chance of adding a layer of burned oil to the non stick surface apart from adding smoke to the kitchen. Avacado oil @ 270 deg C is inexpensive and well above normal air fryer temps. Virgin olive oil is 210 deg C





Template:Smoke point of cooking oils - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------

